# Propane Tank Levels



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Sorry if this subject has been covered in the past. I couldn't find any searches for it so........

Is there an accurate way to tell how full your propane tanks are?

I remember last year reading something like pouring warm water on the tanks and looking for a condensation line or something like that.....heck, any ideas???

thanks all


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

I use and infrared thermometer and take reading by running it up and down on the side of the tank. It will be colder where the liquid is. Not as accurate on cold days. I also use the thermometer for taking tire temps and bearing temps while traveling. Cost about $80.00 from Grainger or a food service supply house


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

You can purchase so stick-on guages that allow you to measure the tanks by pouring water on them. I've used them in the past, but not real sure of accuracy. Its more like is there something in thee or not.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I had a small gauge that clipped on to the top of the tank when I had my Pop Up. It worked great- I haven't been able to find one since (let it go with the Pop Up).


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Here is a sample of an indicator that attaches to the tank.

Propane level indicator

I would stay away from the magnetic type, as they don't seem as reliable. Many different type is looks like, maybe someone has used them before??


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Here is another option... http://www.whateverworks.com/itemdy00.asp?...Garden&PageNo=1


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Great ideas people!

I like the last one a lot!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

If you have two tanks, then it shouldn't be too much of a problem unless you are going out for a really extended time. You flip the lever toward the tank you are using. When it is empty, the indicator will show red and you will automatically be switched to the second tank. After that happens, then flip the lever toward the full tank, unhook the empty tank, and go get it filled, then put it back on.

I have never actually had to do this, but that is my understanding of how it works. Maybe someone can confirm.

However, if you are just curious as to how much you might have, then I have had good luck with my BBQ tank with the $4 stick on jobs and the warm cup of water.


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

> Allsixofus Posted Today, 04:32 PM
> Â Here is another option... http://www.whateverworks.com/itemdy00.asp?...Garden&PageNo=1


I have one like that and took it off. I didnt find that it was very good. It seems to work on pressure and not on the amount of gas. What I found was that by the time it showed in the red, it was out.







There wasnt much in between.

I think Vdub had the best solution.....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Had the pressure gage type and I also founds that there was not much margin between green and empty.

As long as you have a full bottle in reserve and you are operating on the other one then you have enough gas for a nice long 3 day weekend.

VDUB - your understanding of the auto switch over is correct.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

The switch over is fine if you're just worried about running out of gas, but, if you want to know how fast you are running out of gas it isn't much help.

The switch over doesn't tell you how much gas you are using on a short trip. That might be somethng you want to know if you do a lot of short trips. How much are you using per trip? Did you use more this trip than last trip.

I don't really know the answer. I have used the stick ons. Whether it was me or the temp stickons I dunno but I never got an accurate gage from that. The only accutate gage I've had was one that sat on a scale. I don't know how you would do that with these big babies.

drifter


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

You don't need any of those accesories to tell the level of your tank. All you need is a cup of hot water and a marker.

What you do is take a full tank and pour the hot water down one side of it. Pour slowly so the water clings to the side as it runs down. Then right away feel the side of the tank going from top to bottom. If it takes more that 10-15 seconds, flip the tank over and try again. Somewhere near the top quarter of the tank you will feel the side change from warm to cool. It won't be a sharp change, but rather a change over about an inch. Put your finger in the middle of the change area and mark it with your marker. That is now your full mark.

Now when you want to know your gas level just do the hot water/feeling thing again. Then you just note where your finger is in relation to the full mark and the bottom of the tank. Finger halfway between the full mark and the bottom? You have half a tank. A good variation of that is to use a dry erase marker and mark it every time you check the level. That way you can track your usage on each trip.

Now for the disclaimer. The pressure in your propane tank varies based on the temprature and every time you do this trick you add a very small amount to the temp. If you do it a bunch of times(30-40) you may raise the temp. enough to over pressurize your tank. You won't cause it to blow up, but it will burp propane until the press gets back below the limit which still is no fun. Second raising the temp won't be an issue unless you pour a LOT of water on the tank or start with a hot day.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Fill one when empty. I have never had to fill while out with trailer, was always plenty for any vacation. If you think about how long your home gas grill operates on a 20 lb tank, you trailer has 2 30 lb tanks. I always have hook ups but I use my portable gas grill hooked into trailer, and running out is not something I ve ever worried about. I always leave home with one full and one partial. Just me.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Thank you, Andy! I figured you'd have the answer. I'm going to have to get up to Cd'A someday and meet you. I'll be at BlueCrick today at 1330 to pick up the rig.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Pressure is not a reliable way to tell if the tank is full or not, as the pressure within the tank is directly related to the temperature of the tank. In the summer time, the tank will be hot, because it is in the sun. As the product heats up, more of the LP will convert from a liquid to a gas, increasing the pressure inside the vessel. That is why those tanks have a pressure relief valve on top of them. It is not uncommon for us (the FD) to be called to gas leaking from grill tanks during the summer, only to fine them sitting in the sun. Most often the tank is done venting by the time we get there.

Tim


----------

